# Little help if my first pep.



## Prochat (May 17, 2018)

Hey guys, I'm new in the forum and never use peps before, I run more them a hand full of cycles, test, nandro, trem and some orals, I like to test everything. I'm from Brazil and it's not easy to get peps here, but I gona try to get from internet. So I not build up put mass, I'm a skinny guy basic, very adapet to endurance sports, but never liked.
I have 26 yrs, and have been lifting since 14, if some pauses becase of healthy problems. After all this time last year I have a injure im the shoulder from a congenital malformation in the labrum that I did not know that I have, and got more tham 6 months out of the gym, lost a lot, since have beem back to the gym just 1 years becase I have a serius depression.
I got back this year, and after like 3 mouths I start a 500mg/wk test E cycle, since I have beem clean for more tham 2 years, and I was desperate to recovery some of my shape. Now I'm if 180lbs, keep in mind that if i stop the gym and the diet I easily get to 165 naturally, and like 12% BF, I Know that it's not a good shape, but is the best that I have im my life, I need to get like 4k kcal a day to get at 180 pounds.
So, I'm finishing the TE cycle in 4 weeks, and just now have the idea to put some pep in the TPC,and I'm thinking what did you more exp guys think I should use, IGF-1 Lr3, our PEG MGF, i can buy right now 6 mg of MGF our 1 mg IGF, is all that I can afford right know.
PS: I'm going under my second graduation(1st in biomedical eng, 2st physioterapy), I work if science, literally I'm a research, so I'm read every single paper about the 2 drugs, but they are basic all hypotetic, I really need some anedotic review from some one that really use.
Please guy, little help for a noob, Tnks and sorry for the long post.
and I was desperate to recover some of the shapeand I was desperate to recover some of the shapeand I was desperate to recover some of the shape


----------

